# Silent key - Vic Oram



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Vic Oram ex P&O passed away today - see obituaries section. RIP


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Condoglences on the loss of your friend, Peter.

John T


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Sorry to see yet another of our declining profession has gone silent key. 

KR


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks both


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day peter eccleson,sm.24th april.2014.05:12.re:silent key-vic oram.my condolences at the loss of your friend.may he rest in peace.regards ben27


----------



## RHP (Nov 1, 2007)

Were you in the radio room Ben?


----------

